# North texas racing



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow I made it.. only to find out rich was so slow he may as well of not been there.. oh ya thats right he wasn't he was in chat...Its ok i understand your fear of getting whipped by my 12 year old.. Dan and the general are awesome guys, we had a excellent tuneing session and got some of my cars up to speed. Track is really nice! looking forward to my next friday night off.. Please convey my thanks to the two gents. they were two great great hobbyists..


Coach!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad you could go Dave! Sorry I couldn't make it. We have racing today over at Lonnies in Waxahachie and tomorrow at my place in Garland. 

See ya next time!
Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks,
This Friday night (11-21-08) we'll be at Mike's Hobbies in Carrolton,TX. It's located on i35 just south of George Bush Freeway, on the south bound frontage road before Belt Line.
Here's the link http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/
We start test a tune around 7:30, first race around 8pm
Come on out and join the fun!
Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks,
This Friday night (12-11-08) we'll be at Mike's Hobbies in Carrolton,TX. It's located on i35 just south of George Bush Freeway, on the south bound frontage road before Belt Line.
Here's the link http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/
We start test a tune around 7:30, first race around 8pm
Come on out and join the fun!
Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I should be there Rich, Is Ron Harris coming? are you going to drag your gnarled butt out and show up this time?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

We had a blast last night, got to Meet Rich and his Petty collection. I also got to demostrate how to make Ho Racing look like Vintage Nascar right in front of Rich when I Barrel rolled my Interstate Battry tim cab right in front of his Marshals station... but my best was on the roof down the middle shoot right back to the end of the table.. Rich did a good job in the tyco class, I did a good job of battling for last and managed to strip the gears out of my car. In the tjet class I did a good job and Rich held off the last place car. so we both sort of got bragging right.. lol..forgot to take my camera but next time I get a chance to go racing I will bring it.. and if I keep wrecking I may want to set up video lol...


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks,
This Friday night (1-2-09) we'll be at Mike's Hobbies in Carrolton,TX. It's located on i35 just south of George Bush Freeway, on the south bound frontage road before Belt Line.
Here's the link http://www.mikeshobbyshop.com/
We start test a tune around 7:30, first race around 8pm
Come on out and join the fun!
Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------

